# Chievo - Inter: 21 agosto 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Agosto 2016)

Prima giornata di Serie A per la nuova Inter di Frank De Boer. La squadra nerazzurra debutterà a Verona contro il Chievo.

Chievo - Inter si giocherà domenica 21 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45.

Dove vedere Chievo - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Ecco le probabili formazioni:

*
Chievo (4-3-1-2): *Sorrentino; Cacciatore, Gamberini, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Radovanovic, Hetemaj; Birsa; Inglese, Meggiorini.
*
Inter (4-3-3):* Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Medel, Banega, Kondogbia; Candreva, Icardi, Perisic.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2016)

Molto curioso di vedere che farà De Boer alla prima prova con una provinciale.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Agosto 2016)

Col Chievo dell'amico campedelli prevedo uno 0-8


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2016)

Per me esce un pari


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2016)

Ranocchia


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere che farà Maran alla prima prova con una provinciale.



Fixed


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

0-2 facile facile con doppietta di Banega di cui uno di rovesciata su cross in rovesciata di Mr40Milioni


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 0-2 facile facile con doppietta di Banega di cui uno di rovesciata su cross in rovesciata di Mr40Milioni



Lollo mi mancavano i tuoi pronostici ai topic sulle partite dei cugini


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Ranocchia, Nagatomo; Medel, Banega, Kondogbia; Candreva, Icardi, Perisic.



Difesa imbarazzante è dir poco. Fatta eccezione per Miranda sono messi peggio di noi. E investono solo su trequartisti. Grande inter, così mi piaci.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima giornata di Serie A per la nuova Inter di Frank De Boer. La squadra nerazzurra debutterà a Verona contro il Chievo.
> 
> Chievo - Inter si giocherà domenica 21 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...




la loro difesa è peggio della nostra...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lollo mi mancavano i tuoi pronostici ai topic sulle partite dei cugini



Speriamo di ripartire dove avevamo lasciato lo scorso anno


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2016)

0-1 scontato


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Goooooooooooooolllll

Birsaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Birsa.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

gooooool di valterone nostroooooo


----------



## Tic (21 Agosto 2016)

Grazie Valter, chi la maglia ha onorato non verrà mai dimenticato


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2016)

Birsa, chi lo doveva dire che ti avremmo rimpianto dopo Bertolacci.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Io ho paura, ma lo dico lo stesso.

Quest'Inter è da conati. Peggio di Mancini.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Agosto 2016)

Valter Birsa uno di noi!!!


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2016)

ahahahha Birsa, non ci posso credere!


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Birsaaaaaaaaaa

2-0!


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2016)

birsa. grazie


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ancora Birsa. Giuro che lo rimpiango. Che bluff l'Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Ancora lui, Valterone. Incredibile


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahh


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2016)

VAlterone 2-0  ex Milan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2016)

ahahahahahahahahah Birsaaaa


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2016)

Riprendiamolo Birsa


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Birsa, chi lo doveva dire che ti avremmo rimpianto dopo Bertolacci.


è facile dirlo dopo questa prestazione, ma Birsa al confronto è Zidane


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2016)

ahahhaah non ci credo, addirittura doppietta! Birsa pallone d'oro!


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2016)

Meno male non lo abbiamo preso noi 'sto de bur


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2016)

l'inter continua ad essere un mistero...e kondocoso mamma mia...l'abbiamo scampata grossissima...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Sto De Boer non mangia la zucca di Halloween.


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2016)

Geniale tenere in panchina Perisic.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

*Chievo Inter 2-0 FINALE*


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2016)

Sto de Boer ha fatto la peggior scelta della carriera... poi è arrivato dicendo che non avevano paura della Juve


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Mi sa che era meglio tenersi Ciuffini.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2016)

Comunque De Burro se le va a cercare mettendo titolare Ranocchia e Nagatomo.


----------



## juventino (21 Agosto 2016)

Ranocchia in campo e Perisic in panca. Che fenomeno sto De Boh.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Agosto 2016)

Hai capito l'Anti Juve    ....mamma mia che immondizia....Banega in forma quanto un brontosauro....Kondogbia non si capisce come abbia fatto ad impippirsi tutto d'un botto....poi vabbè il guru olandese che tiene in panca Perisic è una meraviglia....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Agosto 2016)

C'è chi sta peggio di noi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2016)

sempre meraviglioso quanto i cugini perdono.


----------



## medjai (21 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sempre meraviglioso quanto i cugini perdono.



Ancora di più se noi vinciamo !


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2016)

Frank al lavoro


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2016)

Sarà una bella lotta per vedere chi tra noi e loro farà più schifo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

EMMMMMMM scusatemi 

Vuoi vedere che mi sono tornati i poteri ? Vediamo alla seconda come va


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2016)

Foza Inda!!!


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

"Eh, ma gli allenatori internazionalihh".. Domandatevi perchè gli allenatori stranieri che non hanno un'impostazione italiana (per capirci, uno Juric non rientra in questa categoria perché ha studiato per diventare allenatore proprio in Italia) falliscono sempre qui..
Comunque grazie, come sempre. Meno male che ci siete voi


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Eh, ma gli allenatori internazionalihh".. Domandatevi perchè gli allenatori stranieri che non hanno un'impostazione italiana (per capirci, uno Juric non rientra in questa categoria perché ha studiato per diventare allenatore proprio in Italia) falliscono sempre qui..
> Comunque grazie, come sempre. Meno male che ci siete voi



Ma se è qui da 3 ore, col mercato fatto da Mancini...


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma se è qui da 3 ore, col mercato fatto da Mancini...



Per carità, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, però che gli stranieri da noi falliscano è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per carità, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, però che gli stranieri da noi falliscano è un dato di fatto.


Per me ci finiscono davanti lo stesso...


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per carità, ha tutte le attenuanti del caso, però che gli stranieri da noi falliscano è un dato di fatto.



Mourinho?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma se è qui da 3 ore, col mercato fatto da Mancini...



oltre al mercato aggiungerei soprattutto il precampionato scellerato di mancini, anzi la preparazione con mancini non c'è proprio stata visto che belli capelli era in rotta con la società e si è comportato a tutti gli effetti da sabotatore


----------



## prebozzio (22 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, rendiamoci conto che questi hanno cambiato 20 giocatori in un anno e vanno sempre in giro con Ranocchia, Nagatomo e Medel...


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Mourinho?



C'è da dire che Mourinho è un grandissimo allenatore e che aveva a disposizione una squadra che in Italia non aveva minimamente eguali e che veniva da due anni di vittorie.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Mourinho è un grandissimo allenatore e che aveva a disposizione una squadra che in Italia non aveva minimamente eguali e che veniva da due anni di vittorie.



Soprattutto Mourinho ha un'incredibile capacità di adattamento. Non ha minimamente senso accostare Mourinho a De Boer.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Mourinho?



Il più italiano dei tecnici stranieri, tolto lui non si contano sulle dita di una mano i tecnici stranieri che hanno fatto storia da noi,
vogliamo parlare del cambiamento della Roma da Garcia a Spalletti,
o del Napoli da Benitez a Sarri?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2016)

Birsa rispetto ai nostri centrocampisti è Iniesta.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi uno che viene da quattro campionati in Olanda e si trova davanti il Chievo, cioè dico il Chievo, non può che perdere. De Boer starà ancora cercando di capire che è possibile restare in 11 nella propria metà campo per così tanto tempo e vincere 2-0. io me l'aspettavo, però ha tutte le attenuanti del caso: se sarà bravo imparerà alla svelta che siamo in italia e qui non si scherza.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2016)

ahahhahhahah godo, 2 a 0 e a casa, lerde!!!! 
Erano tutti gasati, siamo l'antijuve, secondo posto in carrozza...ahahhahaha che sprofondino.
Goduria doppia che gli ha segnato una doppietta un ex rossonero facepalm: )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno che viene da quattro campionati in Olanda e si trova davanti il Chievo, cioè dico il Chievo, non può che perdere. De Boer starà ancora cercando di capire che è possibile restare in 11 nella propria metà campo per così tanto tempo e vincere 2-0. io me l'aspettavo, però ha tutte le attenuanti del caso: se sarà bravo imparerà alla svelta che siamo in italia e qui non si scherza.


Il Chievo, in Olanda, si qualifica tipo per l'Europa.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahhahah godo, 2 a 0 e a casa, lerde!!!!
> Erano tutti gasati, siamo l'antijuve, secondo posto in carrozza...ahahhahaha che sprofondino.
> Goduria doppia che gli ha segnato una doppietta un ex rossonero facepalm: )



Certi commenti su Interfans Ben gli sta! Grande Valter, vecchio cuore rossonero!


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Chievo, in Olanda, si qualifica tipo per l'Europa.



allora arriva tipo terzo.. non hanno molti posti ! comunque anche per me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> allora arriva tipo terzo.. non hanno molti posti ! comunque anche per me.


Pure Europa League  Comunque era una provocazione, non lo credo seriamente. Infatti non credo che De Boer sia male, però non prendiamo per oro tutto quello che luccica. L'olandese ha ancora molto da lavorare...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certi commenti su Interfans Ben gli sta! Grande Valter, vecchio cuore rossonero!



ahahhaha. i fognafans delirano!!! l'antijuve


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2016)

L'in**r doveva prendere Capello, con lui e un paio di giocatori...


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Soprattutto Mourinho ha un'incredibile capacità di adattamento. Non ha minimamente senso accostare Mourinho a De Boer.



Grandissima capacità, e grazie con campagne acquisti faraoniche alla guardiola.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Agosto 2016)

Grande valterone birsa!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2016)

recalcati già in formissima alla prima giornata hahahah


----------

